# 2 month old gaining too much weight?



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I know a lot of people worry about slow weight gains in babies. But I'm on the other side. I guess moms worry about everything. DS was born at 8lbs 9oz, went down to 7lbs 5oz the first few days. And then started to gain once my milk came in plus we supplemented for 2 weeks. At one month, he was doing well and was upto 10 lbs. Now he is 2 months old and our home scale says 15 lbs! Our 2 month check up is next week but can it be true DS gained 5 lbs in one month? He is a big baby and does really well, pooping, peeing, smiling, playing, napping, etc. He has been EBF and he eats every 1.5-2 hours during the day, and he can go 3-3.5 hours at night. Reassure me this is really nothing to worry about and he will slow down at some point!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

is he fully breastfed now? My last 3 were only 7 and 7.3 pounds at birth and weighed 13 pounds at one month (last 2) and by 3 months had reached 19 and 20 pounds. By 6 months those 3 were 25 pounds- fully breastfed. Compared to my twins who were larger at birth and also fully breastfed/unsupplemented (7.5 pounds each) they just gained weight rapidly but by the time they started to crawl (6-7 months) their weight gain slowed down. My twins were thinner even though they started out heavier due to having to share 2 breasts! I wouldn't worry unless I was supplementing with something other than breastmilk. K , I reread your post and you say he is EB now so I really wouldn't worry. Mine also nursed frequently during the day (I keep mine in a sling unless we are sleeping) but did sleep 5 hours at a stretch at night (not by my doing- it was just normal for last 3 babies) and so you may just have rich breastmilk (mine was the consistency of cream- even foremilk wasn't very watery) and he's a fast gainer. BTW- I did worry they would be obese children (they nursed throughout toddlerhood) but they are normal/slender healthy children (and a teen) now.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

My kid was the same way...grew crazy fast the first six months or so in both weight and height (over 90th% for both) and now at almost 2 he is a beanpole. So I'd say totally normal and no indication of what your kid is going to ultimately look like.

I have also read that this type of growth pattern is pretty normal for EBF babies.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My 10 mo. old was 7.1 at birth and 13 lbs. at 2 months. She's only 17 lbs. now which is a little on the small side. My second son was 18 lbs. at 4 mos. but only 21 at a year. They usually slow down when they get mobile.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

Both my boys grew like that. My youngest went from 8 lbs 4 ounces at birth to 22 pounds by 4 months. He was EBF. His growth has slowed now that he's passed the six month mark.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 was like that-- she went from 7 pounds at two weeks old, to 12 pounds at 6 weeks old. She's fine-- she's six years old now, and tall and slim. The growth slowed down when she started crawling, at about eight or nine months old. It's a very common pattern for growth in breastfed babies-- for them to gain really, really quickly in the first six months, and then to slow down a lot. Be prepared-- a lot of docs panic when the growth slows, and try and tell you something's horribly wrong-- it usually happens between 9 and 15 months, when all of a sudden a baby that was gaining "too fast" is suddenly "failure to thrive."









I was fortunate to be spared that nonsense-- my ped told me to keep on doing what I was doing, because obviously it was working. She was right.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

My son was totally that way. He slimmed down around 12-18 months when he started walking and moving around more. It is really okay! Its not like you're feeding him pizza .


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep! DS was 7 lbs at birth (never lost an ounce) and was 14 lbs by the 2 mo checkup. Yay for


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaPhD*
> 
> I know a lot of people worry about slow weight gains in babies. But I'm on the other side. I guess moms worry about everything. DS was born at 8lbs 9oz, went down to 7lbs 5oz the first few days. And then started to gain once my milk came in plus we supplemented for 2 weeks. At one month, he was doing well and was upto 10 lbs. Now he is 2 months old and our home scale says 15 lbs! Our 2 month check up is next week but can it be true DS gained 5 lbs in one month? He is a big baby and does really well, pooping, peeing, smiling, playing, napping, etc. He has been EBF and he eats every 1.5-2 hours during the day, and he can go 3-3.5 hours at night. Reassure me this is really nothing to worry about and he will slow down at some point!


 Normal. BAbies that small gain faster since they are not moving. When they start to move they will slow down. DS1 was born 7lbs 11oz and was 14lbs and change by 2 months, DD1 7lbs and 13lbs by 2 months and now DS2 7lbs 6oz and 15lbs at 2 months. But they all start to slow down once they start moving and crawling. All were/are 100% breastfed.

My son looks a little older than his age but that is because he is tall. DD1 is no a little small for her age (but my parents and sister is short). So their genes start to take over around age 1 and they started to stretch out.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APToddlerMama*
> 
> My son was totally that way. He slimmed down around 12-18 months when he started walking and moving around more. It is really okay! Its not like you're feeding him pizza .


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> My kid was the same way...grew crazy fast the first six months or so in both weight and height (over 90th% for both) and now at almost 2 he is a beanpole. So I'd say totally normal and no indication of what your kid is going to ultimately look like.
> 
> I have also read that this type of growth pattern is pretty normal for EBF babies.












Totally normal for breastfed babies!

My daughter gained 14 pounds in her first 6 months, and 6 pounds in the 18 months since then. Normal and perfect for my baby!


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DS is doing fabulous and was 15 lbs 1oz (95th percentile) and 24 inches (80th percentile) at 2 months checkup. Now I routinely call him my "chunkster"  I just hope he doesn't gain another 5 lbs next month as he has already outgrown his entire wardrobe plus I can't wear him in moby wrap any more, but we'll see....


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

My son gained VERY quickly. He was 18 lbs by 3 months. He stayed pretty chunky until age 2. He's 6 now and 47 lbs and 47" and quite thin. I was only ever told how awesome it was that he was gaining so well. No one ever told me he was "too fat" (thankfully because I would have torn them a new one, ha!). My mom also reassured me. She also grew fatty, breastfed babies and we all turned out to be normal, thin kids.

DS at ~5 months:

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q71/tim_shauna/Adrian%202007/fatbaby1.jpg

DS at 6 years:

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q71/tim_shauna/DSCN1585.jpg

Me at 3 months:

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q71/tim_shauna/Adrian%202007/fatbaby2.jpg

Me at 7 years (on the left):

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q71/tim_shauna/sherrieshaunaslim.jpg

Let him be a fat baby, then start introducing a healthy diet as he gets older. He'll shoot up and thin out right before your eyes! Oh and if he doesn't start to slim down when he starts crawling or walking, it's ok. My DS crawled at 6 months and walked at 8 months (!) and didn't slim down until 2 years. He LOVED his mama milk!


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DS is now 18 pounds at 3 months!


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you for this thread! YDD's weight isn't off the chart high (similar to what her sisters was at this age), but she is short....which makes her beyond chunky! It is a bit of a relief to see that this can be very normal


----------



## LSUtwinMama (Jun 15, 2010)

DS was 6.6 lbs at birth (40wks) and 17lbs at his 3 mo checkup.

EBF, just a big baby. He was 22 in at birth and 26 in at his 3 mo.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds gained an average of 3lbs a month for the first 6 months. Was over 25lbs by 6 months. He's still a solid lad but he has only gained a pound in the past 10 months.


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

My baby was also EBF, was born at 9.5 lb, and after the first couple of weeks gained .75lb a week... for a long while! She was ridiculously fat and our ped had us go to a child endocrinologist to get her tested but I thought nothing was wrong and there wasn't. At 10 months she weighed 30lb. At 12mo. she was 32lb and stayed that way until close to 2.5 yr old. Now she is 4yo and a totally normal size/ on the lean side. I was worried, too, when she was a baby, because of what others said, but in my heart I knew she was healthy and she was.


----------



## sunshinemum (Feb 6, 2007)

my oldest DS was 28 pounds at 3 months! He was just enormous! Now at 5 he is very tall and strong, and not the slightest bit overweight. I was worried too, but it all turned out ok.


----------



## Choaners (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for this thread!

I've been so anxious about my little one she's EBF (or EBmilkF), 8 months old and somewhere around 23lbs. At daycare they feed her between 20-24 ounces in 10 hours since about 8 weeks old. I have to pump so much to keep up, but somehow i've done it. Anyway, when she's with me, she hardly eats because I'm so awesome to look at and play with. I have been worried that she's much bigger than she should be b/c they over feed her. I know she's a healthy baby, meeting all milestones, eating some solids and happy as all get out, (I just need to worry about something, I guess). It's nice to hear that she's in line with a lot of other EBF babies.


----------

